# TIPS - earnings and cashout imbalance



## wakefield uber (Jun 29, 2021)

I look at my weekly/daily earnings … there is a difference as to what i’m seeing on cashout.
On mine it has come from tip adjustments. Whilst i’m still getting paid out the correct amount, my earnings are showing as higher for the week.
I looked into it and it is down to “Fare adjustments on “TIPS”
WALLET - ON CASH OUT - PRESS ➡
You will see a break down of individual payments… IF you have tips, you may see “fare agjustment”
It may be just a problem with my account, but i doubt it. 
Problem is my earnings will show way too high at the end of year and i will have to pay tax on it. Uber will benefit hugely across the board, seemingly paid out millions more. 
it may just be my account but, I have contacted support but no resolution so far.


----------

